# Summarize your writing philosophy in one sentence



## Toonces (Apr 5, 2008)

Whatever you're telling a story about, about love or death or peace or war or whatever, there's no reason it can't be a comedy.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 5, 2008)

There is no story without consistency.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 5, 2008)

"Just do it."


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 5, 2008)

Keep it simple and don't overload your work with stupid trills, frills, or other pointless things.


----------



## Kindar (Apr 5, 2008)

write, write, write.

oh, and don't break the rules you setup of your world


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 5, 2008)

Focus on flaws, make it all believable.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 5, 2008)

Listen to the flow and make noise over and over again until it makes sense.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 5, 2008)

Shit shit, who the fuck is shooting at us, oh well, fire missiles!
Which is really, like, two setences, but WHATEVER SHUT UP


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 5, 2008)

go away, I'm writing *type type type*


----------



## Toonces (Apr 5, 2008)

quote != edit, goddamnit

I'm liking the responses so far everybody, keep it up. =)


----------



## Aegidia (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't think that just because it's fiction, you don't need to use your common sense.

I hate it when I read a story and I think: '... but this is not what should happen/any sane person would do/the best way to solve this problem/at all helpful to the situation' etc. etc. _when the author wants me to believe it really is_. It's okay if a character does something really really stupid but the author acknowledges this and it's consequences.


----------



## WhisperAYS (Apr 7, 2008)

Of comedy and tragedy, to show gaiety or poignance, a comic smile or tear stained face, when naught is left to the world...of such things, only irony...


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 7, 2008)

Just because it's fantasy doesn't mean it can't have a basis in reality.

(basically that means you still need a certain amount of realism even in a fantasy setting for it to be believable)


----------



## Karioannah (Apr 7, 2008)

It kind of drips out of my brain and into the paper.

I only correct it so they will understand it.


----------



## TShaw (Apr 8, 2008)

...and if, then...


----------



## Winter (Apr 8, 2008)

Without believable characters, every story is bound to fail.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 8, 2008)

If it gives me nightmares, it is approved.

(Although a lot of the basisisusesii.. *I forget* of my stories come from nightmares. >.-.>)


----------



## Ultrafox (Apr 17, 2008)

entertain the reader


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

(as far as poetry's concerned)

It isn't structure or rhyme that matters, but passion through an appropriate parlance.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 17, 2008)

*CONFLICT IS EVERYTHING.*


----------



## twilightiger (Apr 18, 2008)

Write what you love to write, and people will read it; for passion will always show through.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 19, 2008)

Sure, why the hell not.


----------



## DR4IG (Apr 19, 2008)

Surprised no one's done one of the classic altruisms of our time for this thread..

 "If it feels good, Do it."

 Peace.


----------



## Xioneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Work from out of bounds in, because an innovator doesn't care where the lines are, yet gives due tribute to them...


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 27, 2008)

I have not the slightest clue.


----------



## ShaoShao (Apr 28, 2008)

There's a reason for everything; just find it and no one will question you. :X


----------



## comidacomida (Apr 29, 2008)

Memorable characters create memorable stories.


----------



## Clothoverlord (Apr 30, 2008)

The most important question is "why?"


----------



## Nequ (May 19, 2008)

"For the love of sanity, don't _bore_ them."


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 22, 2008)

Scare the reader to the point where they do not want to continue, but keep the suspense up so they have no choice _but_ to continue.


----------



## LINCARD1000 (May 23, 2008)

Don't take yourself too seriously. And for the love of everything holy, get someone else to proof-read for you BEFORE you post it!

LINC


----------



## fao (May 25, 2008)

A good time.


----------



## Molotov (May 26, 2008)

Lose yourself in the flow of time, and see where it takes you.
(Hell, I highly don't recommend it to everyone else, XD).


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 26, 2008)

I can summarize it in one word and a lot of punctuation: Deadline?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 26, 2008)

Don't write something unless you're emotionally involved in it. I find most writing to be a lot better when you can see that the writer really cared about the subject matter and characters.


----------



## C_R_Ingtail (May 27, 2008)

Find an idea and let things flow from there.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 7, 2008)

Do not break the fictional dream,
and... careful with that axe, Eugene!


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm bored, maybe I'll write some.


----------



## Orion928 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just let the words flow, then improve...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

Stop thinking and start writing.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't waste time planning, just go, and above all else, be descriptive and for the love of insert deity here, make sure your characters are interesting!


----------



## StormKitty (Jul 18, 2008)

Write what you most feel the need and desire to write.  If you're not sure what that is, don't worry; your muse will let you know.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

If you make a rule, follow it.

-

It's irritating when people put something in their story which is 'impossible' then three chapters later just about everyone can do it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't rely on your parents' self-publishing company.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

When you get premature alzheimers, be sure to have written enough books for peeople to keep reading news ones. (whoo, yeah, Pratchett, etc)


----------



## tenza (Jul 21, 2008)

I always try to give a fresh perspective on things; this usually yields unusual but effective combinations.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

You have a responsibility towards your creation.


----------



## johnothano (Jul 24, 2008)

Writing should be the one thing you know will get you in the end, but you need to keep doing it.

--

It's kinda like a drug, 'cept that your parents approve of it...


----------

